
Engineering Students Built a Special Pen Just for Cheating on Tests - DanBC
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3k347b/these-engineering-students-built-a-special-pen-just-for-cheating-on-tests
======
salawat
One thing that stuck with me when I was taking a graduate course on network
protocol design as an undergrad was overhearing the lamentations of a computer
engineering student over having to deal the the ethics part of the curriculum,
and how it was a waste of time.

I heard this mind, as someone who spent quite a bit of time in the Philosophy
department. I had no idea that sentiment would be as widespread as the last
few decades have made it obvious that it is.

------
DanBC
> It's also on my transcript, though I don't think it will affect my job
> prospects. If an employer asked me about it, I would just lie and say there
> was a misunderstanding. Not everybody likes it when people don't play by the
> rules.

Engineers need to be taught ethics. Not only is this dishonest, it's
potentially fraud.

